# All



## steamer (Jul 18, 2012)

It is with great sadness that I tender my resignation as a Global Moderator here at HMEM effective immediately. 

I need the time and frankly energy to focus on first things....first. I've lost track of how long I've been doing this but I know it's been a long time.

I would like to continue on as a member of this forum, if that is all right with your Rick, I think I can contribute some here...the SB and the Wallaby aren't done yet.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've learned so many new things and have met so many new friends!

I can't begin to thank Rick and the staff here for the opportunity to participate in the operation and administration of this forum. 


Regards,
Dave

Steamer


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Dave,

Thanks for all of your efforts managing the site.

Now get back in the shop and get some work done on that lathe!

Seriously, it must be tough letting go of a labor of love after all the years.

If the new owner is making money from the site, does that mean he will pay the moderators? Or are they expected to continue volunteering their time?

Sounds like a pretty good racket.


----------



## vcutajar (Jul 18, 2012)

Dave
Sorry to hear that you will not be a moderator any more but happy that you have decided to remain as a member.

Will eagerly follow any posts that you do on the SB and the Wallaby.

Vince


----------



## rhitee93 (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope we will still see as much of you as we have.  Either way, thanks for your service.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hate to see you leave the team Dave, but I can certainly understand!

Let me know when you have that SB done.
I'll shovel the rusty old chips off of my lathe so you can come and show me how you did that scraping.

I'm a very good watcher! 

Rick


----------



## Anko (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Dave for all the support and interest you gave to me in my time in the forum! I really appreciate it!

I'm glad that you will still remain as a member, so I will still be able to bothering you with some machining tips and stuff! 

Im also very disgusted and sad with all this event, the times I participated on the forum  really feel some friendship and family-like ambient here, I will still remain here and watch what will happen.

Thanks Dave!

Saludos


----------



## V 45 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for what you have done. I've only been here a short time but have learned so much from you and others on this forum !!! Again thanx !!!  Best of luck with all your endevors !!
   V 45....(aka Dave)


----------



## RMO (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Dave, please keep up the posts on the SB, that is the first thing I check each time I get on the site.  I want to see how it turns out.

Mike O


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for all the hard work, time and effort you put into being a moderator here!

Hopefully this means that the SB will be making chips sooner than expected!!!

See you around the forums!

Andrew


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jul 18, 2012)

Dave

Thanks for all of your efforts to keep this forum lively, civil, and fun.  And thanks for sticking around.  I, for one, look forward to the completion of your SB project.

Jerry


----------



## reFlad (Jul 18, 2012)

Austen,
What I really miss is the picture of the "Engine of the Month" on the home screen.  Could you  please put that back on the home screen.  

Also, you have some very big shoes to fill, so good luck with your venture.  

Ronald


----------



## Rayanth (Jul 18, 2012)

Dave,

Don't think this will get you out of the many questions I have queued up and waiting for you!

But do what needs doing - hobby first, forums later 

- Ryan


----------



## steamer (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words and support now and over the years.  I am thankful to have contributed to you too!   This forum has always been about respect and a willingness to learn. I know I learned alot!   As time went by it was far easier to maintain that here because it became part of the culture.  It was expected by our membership.   You all would speak up and say so if someone was not.   You all would help if the spam showed up and tell the MODS.  The moderators here are the best.  Do what you can to help them.... 

=bow=

(I would use that emoticon....but it's been disabled at the momemt...  Tin...no kidding...you need to look into that one)

It's been a great time here, and feel free to contact me with your questions.

See ya in the threads.   

Dave


----------



## compspecial (Jul 19, 2012)

Aaaaw! sorry to lose you as a moderator Dave! but so glad you are staying on as a member 
                              Stew.


----------



## Ramon (Jul 19, 2012)

Dave - haven't been on here for a week or two so have missed 'all the action'. Having now reset everything I would just like to say good luck with whatever you do in the future  and thank you for your constant support in the short time I have been a member. 

Maybe not the right place but thanks too to all those moderators who have made this forum such an enjoyable place to be whether you are remaining or not - you've all done us a fantastic service

regards to you all - Ramon


----------



## B-RAD (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not on much, so Im assuming Austen owns the forum now?


----------



## tel (Jul 19, 2012)

Sad to see you have to drop out of 'The Enforcers' Dave, but fully understand. Just remember 'look up and live', them drop b'ars are in more places than you think.


----------



## steamer (Jul 19, 2012)

No Worries Mate!  I got Veggimite!

GoodOnya!



Dave


----------



## ART (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Dave,  I do not have any idea about what it takes to do all of the things you have been doing to keep this site going, But I really appreciate your doing them. I have gotten a lot of valuable information from the discussions, and with talking with other model builders at shows like Cabin Fever, they have also. Thanks again, ART


----------



## Don1966 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Dave for all your contributions to the forum you are still a Great guy and a friend to everyone. I still want to see you complete your Southbend and wallaby. I will be lurking and watching. 

Your friend Don


----------



## Antman (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey Dave,
   Sorry to see your exit as a moddy.  Much of the little I have achieved in my workshop I did by putting your answers to my interminable questions into practice.  I hope you keep posting and especially stay patient with the noob questions.
   Cheers,
    Ant


----------

